# πώς μετράμε τις δεκαετίες



## mroma

Καλησπέρα. Ήθελα να μάθω πώς μετράμε τις δεκαετίες. Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένη, η δεκατία του 90 είναι από το 1980 μέχρι το 1989 ή από το 1990 μέχρι το 1999;
Παραπομπές από εγκυκλοπαίδειες και λεξικά θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμες ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία καθώς έχω διαφωνήσει με πολύ κόσμο γι' αυτό το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Δημήτρης

1990-1999
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Δεκαετία_1990


----------



## Cynastros

Όταν λέμε πρώτος αιώνας μ.Χ. εννοούμε τα εκατό χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Χριστού, δηλαδή όταν έχει κλείσει ο κύκλος των εκατό χρόνων [δέκα δεκαετίες] και τότε αρχίζει ο επόμενος , .. δεύτερος αιώνας.. τρίτος .. κ.ο.κ. 
  Επομένως όταν λέμε δεκαετία εννοούμε το σύνολο των ετών , και αρχίζει πάντα από το μηδέν έως το εννέα, 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 αυτό είναι μια δεκαετία,  η επόμενη ξεκινά και πάλι από το μηδέν. Ένας χρόνος μετράει [ώς έτος ] , μόνον  όταν κλείσει ο κύκλος των 365 ημερών . το έτος 2010 ή 2011, είναι απλώς χρόνοι που μελλοντικά θα ονομαστούν δεκαετία, [η δεκαετία του 2010 θα δικαιούται τον ''τίτλο'' της όταν συμπληρώσει , το 2019 ].


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> [η δεκαετία του 2010 θα δικαιούται τον ''τίτλο'' της όταν συμπληρώσει , το 2019 ].



Στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο, μια δεκαετία αρχίζει από το ένα και τελειώνει στα δέκα. Και αυτό επειδεί δεν υπήρξε χρόνος 0, το ημερολόγιο αρχίζει με το πρώτο (1) έτος μχ κ.ο.κ.
Π.χ. η επόμενη δεκαετία θα αρχίσει από την 1 Ιανουαρίου του 2011. Η Ελλάδα όμως μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό σύστημα χρονολόγησης, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## tantalus

> μια δεκαετία αρχίζει από το ένα και τελειώνει στα δέκα



Cougr, το ίδιο και στην Ιταλία απ'ό,τι ξέρω εγώ. Πάντως πολλοί (και εγώ μαζί τους) μπερδεύονται.


----------



## cougr

tantalus said:


> . Πάντως πολλοί (και εγώ μαζί τους) μπερδεύονται.



Το ίδιο και εδώ.


----------



## ireney

Παντού το ίδιο είναι, τουλάχιστον όπου χρησιμοποιείται το σύστημα χρονολόγησης που βασίζεται στη γέννεση του Χριστού (δεν ξέρω πολλά για τα άλλα συστήματα).
Ενα δευτερόλεπτο πριν τη γέννηση του Χριστού ο χρόνος ήταν ένα δευτερόλεπτο π.Χ. 
Ένα δευτερόλεπτο μετά τη γέννηση του Χριστού, ο χρόνος ήταν ένα δευτερόλεπτο μ.Χ.
Συνεπώς έτος μηδέν δεν υπάρχει.

Ή, για να το πάρουμε αλλιώς, και εφόσον, τρόπον τινά, μετράμε τον χρόνο βάσει των γενεθλίων του Χριστού, οποιοσδήποτε έχει γεννηθεί, ουδέποτε είναι 0 χρόνων. Μηνών ναι, αλλά 0 ετών ποτέ  Στα πρώτα γενέθλια είναι ενός έτους κλπ κλπ.

Ετσι λοιπόν έχουμε 
i) 1 μ.Χ.
ii) 2 μ.Χ.
iii) 3 μ.Χ.
iv) 4 μ.Χ.
v) 5 μ.Χ.
vi) 6 μ.Χ.
vii ) 7 μ.Χ.
iix) 8 μ.Χ.
ix) 9 μ.Χ.
x) 10 μ.Χ.


Όταν το 10 μ.Χ. τελειώσει, τελειώνει και η δεκαετία.


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο, μια δεκαετία αρχίζει από το ένα και τελειώνει στα δέκα. Και αυτό επειδεί δεν υπήρξε χρόνος 0, το ημερολόγιο αρχίζει με το πρώτο (1) έτος μχ κ.ο.κ.
> Π.χ. η επόμενη δεκαετία θα αρχίσει από την 1 Ιανουαρίου του 2011. Η Ελλάδα όμως μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό σύστημα χρονολόγησης, δεν ξέρω.


    [ξαναδιαβάστε με προσεκτικά και αναλογιστείτε] 
  Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει διαφορετικό σύστημα μετρήσεως   , ίσως δεν ήμουν εγώ σαφής, αλλά απορώ  ..  δεν γνωρίζετε ότι το μηδέν είναι αριθμός ?  ότι  από το εννέα   πηγαίνουμε  στο δέκα ή το είκοσι  κ.ο.κ.   μέσω του μηδενός  ? ενώ στην ουσία  φτάνουμε από το εννέα ξανά στο ένα . Εφόσον υπάρχουν εννέα μόνον αριθμοί  που επαναλαμβάνονται , πως γίνεται να μιλούμε για τον αριθμό δέκα? 
  Άρα αφού το μηδέν είναι αριθμός [μηδέ έν ,  το εννοούσαν  οι αρχαίοι, μικρότερο δηλαδή από το ένα ], έστω και αν δεν προσθέτει ή αφαιρεί,  μπορεί να καταμετρηθεί  ώς στιγμή και ως μεταβατικός χρόνος.
   Μεταξύ του πριν και του μετά , στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση  π.Χρ. ή μ.Χρ. υπάρχει χρόνος μηδέν αλλιώς δεν θα μετρούσαμε σήμερα, μόνο  ως το 2010 το χρόνο,  αλλά σε πολλές μάλλον χιλιάδες  χρόνια.


----------



## ireney

Πρώτον: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (που μπορεί) το μηδέν (που δεν σημαίνει "μικρότερο από το ένα" αλλά "ούτε ένα") δεν είναι τακτικός αριθμός.

Δεύτερον: Όπως και να το δεις, το μηδέν, μόνο του και όχι ως μέρος άλλου αριθμού, σημειώνει την ανυπαρξία αυτού που μετράμε. Και το πώς γράφουμε το δέκα (το δέκα είναι δέκα είτα το γράφουμε ολογράφως, είτε ως "10" είτε ως "ι' " είτε ως "X" είτε με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο)  και το αν ακολουθούμε δεκαδικό σύστημα είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Τρίτον: Το πρώτο και το δεύτερο επιχείρημα μπορούμε κάλλιστα να τα αφήσουμε στην άκρη όσον αφορά το ζήτημα που συζητάμε.
Ένας χρόνος έχει 365 ή 366 ημέρες. Ή όσες μέρες θέλουμε να του βάλουμε εμείς τέλoς πάντων 
Έστω ότι θεωρούμε τη στιγμή της γέννησης του Χριστού χρονικό σημείο 0. Τη στιγμή που μηδενίζουμε τα ρολόγια μας και αρχίζει η μέτρηση μετά Χριστόν. Όταν συμπληρωθεί ένα έτος από τη γέννηση του Ιησού, όταν, με άλλα λόγια, ο Χριστός έγινε 1 χρόνου, ήταν ένα έτος μετά Χριστόν. Όταν έγινε 2, δύο χρόνια μετά τη γέννησή του, 2 μετά Χριστόν. Τα χρόνια περνούν και ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 10. 10 χρόνια έχουν περάσει μετά τη γέννηση του Χριστού. Μια δεκαετία. 
Η νέα δεκαετία αρχίζει όταν ο Χριστός είναι 10 ετών και μίας ημέρας. Το πρώτο έτος της δεκαετίας λοιπόν τελειώνει όταν ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 11. Αυτή η δεύτερη δεκαετία συνεπώς, τελειώνει όταν ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 20. Και ούτω καθεξής.

Να το πάρουμε αλλιώς. Ποιο θα ήταν το έτος μηδέν; Εφόσον, όπως προείπα, ένα δευτερόλεπτο πριν ήταν π.Χ. και ένα δευτερόλεπτο μετά ήταν μ.Χ.;  Το έτος έχει διάρκεια που απλούστατα δεν επιτρέπει, υπό τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, να υπάρχει έτος μηδέν.


----------



## Cynastros

ireney said:


> Πρώτον: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (που μπορεί) το μηδέν (που δεν σημαίνει "μικρότερο από το ένα" αλλά "ούτε ένα") δεν είναι τακτικός αριθμός.
> 
> Δεύτερον: Όπως και να το δεις, το μηδέν, μόνο του και όχι ως μέρος άλλου αριθμού, σημειώνει την ανυπαρξία αυτού που μετράμε. Και το πώς γράφουμε το δέκα (το δέκα είναι δέκα είτα το γράφουμε ολογράφως, είτε ως "10" είτε ως "ι' " είτε ως "x" είτε με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο)  και το αν ακολουθούμε δεκαδικό σύστημα είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
> 
> Τρίτον: Το πρώτο και το δεύτερο επιχείρημα μπορούμε κάλλιστα να τα αφήσουμε στην άκρη όσον αφορά το ζήτημα που συζητάμε.
> Ένας χρόνος έχει 365 ή 366 ημέρες. Ή όσες μέρες θέλουμε να του βάλουμε εμείς τέλoς πάντων :d
> Έστω ότι θεωρούμε τη στιγμή της γέννησης του Χριστού χρονικό σημείο 0. Τη στιγμή που μηδενίζουμε τα ρολόγια μας και αρχίζει η μέτρηση μετά Χριστόν. Όταν συμπληρωθεί ένα έτος από τη γέννηση του Ιησού, όταν, με άλλα λόγια, ο Χριστός έγινε 1 χρόνου, ήταν ένα έτος μετά Χριστόν. Όταν έγινε 2, δύο χρόνια μετά τη γέννησή του, 2 μετά Χριστόν. Τα χρόνια περνούν και ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 10. 10 χρόνια έχουν περάσει μετά τη γέννηση του Χριστού. Μια δεκαετία.
> Η νέα δεκαετία αρχίζει όταν ο Χριστός είναι 10 ετών και μίας ημέρας. Το πρώτο έτος της δεκαετίας λοιπόν τελειώνει όταν ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 11. Αυτή η δεύτερη δεκαετία συνεπώς, τελειώνει όταν ο Χριστός κλείνει τα 20. Και ούτω καθεξής.
> 
> Να το πάρουμε αλλιώς. Ποιο θα ήταν το έτος μηδέν; Εφόσον, όπως προείπα, ένα δευτερόλεπτο πριν ήταν π.Χ. και ένα δευτερόλεπτο μετά ήταν μ.Χ.;  Το έτος έχει διάρκεια που απλούστατα δεν επιτρέπει, υπό τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, να υπάρχει έτος μηδέν.



Το πρώτο επιχείρημα δεν το λαμβάνω υπ’ όψιν ,διότι εννοούμε το ίδιο. 
  Το δεύτερο θέλει σκέψη, γιατί να υπάρχουν εννέα αριθμοί , σύμβολα [ή όπως θέλετε] που σημειώνουν την ύπαρξη και  ένας την ανυπαρξία, που παρ’ όλα αυτά προάγει τα σύνολα των υπολοίπων αριθμών σε δεκάδες. 
  Ένα μόνο δεν μου απαντήσατε , για τον λόγο ύπαρξης του μηδενός , [που εγώ επιμένω να τον ονομάζω αριθμό]
  Στην περίπτωση του Χριστού , του οποιουδήποτε ανθρώπου ή άλλου πλάσματος μας διέφυγε ο χρόνος πριν από την γέννηση,  σαν μη υπαρκτός χρόνος  ή σαν το πλάσμα να είναι ανύπαρκτο ενώ αυτό αυξάνει.
  Το ερώτημά μου είναι  κάπως έτσι , μήπως από το μηδέν του μικροκόσμου και το ανύπαρκτο , γεννιούνται οι αριθμοί και τα υπαρκτά?
  Εν πάση  περιπτώσει,  στις δεκαετίες ξανά ,  με το δεκαδικό δηλ. σύστημα,  το έτος 2010 παραδείγματος χάριν  είναι το ξεκίνημα της νέας δεκαετίας  , άποψή μου είναι αυτή , ότι οι αριθμοί ξεκινούν και καταλήγουν στο μηδέν σε έναν αέναο κύκλο.


----------



## ireney

Ο χρόνος πριν τη γέννηση του Χριστού μετράται ως προ Χριστού και ανάποδα.

Ως επιμελήτρια θα προτιμούσα αυτή η συζήτηση να συνεχιστεί αλλού μιας και το ζήτημα δεν είναι πλέον γλωσσικό όπως και να το δει κανείς  (δείτε τις επιλογές στα Additional Forums).


----------



## cougr

mroma said:


> Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένη, η δεκατία του 90 είναι από το 1980 μέχρι το 1989 ή από το 1990 μέχρι το 1999;



Αποκλίναμε από την ερώτηση σου και έτσι επανέρχομαι, λοιπόν:

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι θα απαντούσαν ότι η δεκαετία του 90 είναι από το 1990 έως το 1999. Όμως οι θεωρητικοί των ημερολογίων και άλλοι θα σου έλεγαν ότι αυτή η απάντηση  δεν είναι τεχνικώς ορθή και ότι η δεκαετία του 90 άρχισε την 1 Ιανουαρίου 1991 και έληξε στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2000.

Πάντως δεν είναι τα χρόνια 1980 - 1989.


----------



## Infomath

cynastros said:


> [ξαναδιαβάστε με προσεκτικά και αναλογιστείτε]
> Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει διαφορετικό σύστημα μετρήσεως   , ίσως δεν ήμουν εγώ σαφής, αλλά απορώ  ..  δεν γνωρίζετε ότι το μηδέν είναι αριθμός ?  ότι  από το εννέα   πηγαίνουμε  στο δέκα ή το είκοσι  κ.ο.κ.   μέσω του μηδενός  ? ενώ στην ουσία  φτάνουμε από το εννέα ξανά στο ένα . Εφόσον υπάρχουν εννέα μόνον αριθμοί  που επαναλαμβάνονται , πως γίνεται να μιλούμε για τον αριθμό δέκα?
> Άρα αφού το μηδέν είναι αριθμός [μηδέ έν ,  το εννοούσαν  οι αρχαίοι, μικρότερο δηλαδή από το ένα ], έστω και αν δεν προσθέτει ή αφαιρεί,  μπορεί να καταμετρηθεί  ώς στιγμή και ως μεταβατικός χρόνος.
> Μεταξύ του πριν και του μετά , στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση  π.Χρ. ή μ.Χρ. υπάρχει χρόνος μηδέν αλλιώς δεν θα μετρούσαμε σήμερα, μόνο  ως το 2010 το χρόνο,  αλλά σε πολλές μάλλον χιλιάδες  χρόνια.



Καλημέρα σας,

Νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιό απλά.  Τα αριθμητικά συστήματα έχουν τόσα ψηφία, όσα λέει το όνομά τους.  Το δεκαδικό σύστημα έχει 10 : 0 έως 9 (και όχι 9), το δυαδικό σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούμε στους υπολογιστές, έχει δύο: 0 και 1 κ.ο.κ 

Η δεκαετία αρχίζει από το 0 και τελειώνει στο 9. Ο αιώνας αρχίζει  από το 00 και τελειώνει στο 99.  Για να βρούμε την δεκαετία προσθέτουμε στο προτελευταίο ψηφίο το 1 πχ
2000-2009     0+1=1  πρώτη δεκαετία
2010-2019     1+1=2  δευτερη δεκαετία

Τον ίδιο κανόνα εφαρμόζουμε και  τούς αιώνες, απλά εδώ προσθέτουμε το 1 στα υπόλοιπα πρώτα ψηφία:

0 μΧ - 1μΧ       0+1=1  1ος αιώνας
1900-1999      19+1= 20  20ος αιώνας
23400-23499  234+1=235  235ος αιώνας


----------



## mroma

cynastros said:


> Όταν λέμε πρώτος αιώνας μ.Χ. εννοούμε τα εκατό χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Χριστού, δηλαδή όταν έχει κλείσει ο κύκλος των εκατό χρόνων [δέκα δεκαετίες] και τότε αρχίζει ο επόμενος , .. δεύτερος αιώνας.. τρίτος .. κ.ο.κ.
> Επομένως όταν λέμε δεκαετία εννοούμε το σύνολο των ετών , και αρχίζει πάντα από το μηδέν έως το εννέα, 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 αυτό είναι μια δεκαετία,  η επόμενη ξεκινά και πάλι από το μηδέν. Ένας χρόνος μετράει [ώς έτος ] , μόνον  όταν κλείσει ο κύκλος των 365 ημερών . το έτος 2010 ή 2011, είναι απλώς χρόνοι που μελλοντικά θα ονομαστούν δεκαετία, [η δεκαετία του 2010 θα δικαιούται τον ''τίτλο'' της όταν συμπληρώσει , το 2019 ].



Πώς γίνεται η δεκαετία να αρχίζει από το 0 και ταυτόχρονα η δεκαετία του 2010 να είναι από το 2010 μέχρι το 2019; Από το 2000 μέχρι το 2009 ποια δεκαετία είναι;


----------



## mroma

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή σας, θα ήθελα όμως να σας ζητήσω να μην παραβλέπετε το εξής μέλος του ερωτήματός μου, που είναι και η βασική μου απορία: 1)από το 2000 μέχρι το 2009 είναι η δεκαετία του 10, από το 2011 μέχρι το 2020 είναι η δεκαετία του 20 κ.ο.κ; 
2)Ή δεκαετία του 10 ονομάζουμε την δεκαετία από το 2010 μέχρι το 2019;
Μέχρι στιγμής, ο Δημήτρης έχει παραθέσει τον ορισμό της wikipedia που υποστηρίζει το 2ο, ο Cynastros υποστηρίζει επίσης το 2ο και ο Infomath υποστηρίζει το 1ο.
Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις και των υπολοίπων που ασχοληθήκατε με το ζήτημα!


----------



## cougr

mroma said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή σας, θα ήθελα όμως να σας ζητήσω να μην παραβλέπετε το εξής μέλος του ερωτήματός μου, που είναι και η βασική μου απορία: 1)από το 2000 μέχρι το 2009 είναι η δεκαετία του 10, από το 2011 μέχρι το 2020 είναι η δεκαετία του 20 κ.ο.κ;
> 2)Ή δεκαετία του 10 ονομάζουμε την δεκαετία από το 2010 μέχρι το 2019;
> Μέχρι στιγμής, ο Δημήτρης έχει παραθέσει τον ορισμό της wikipedia που υποστηρίζει το 2ο, ο cynastros υποστηρίζει επίσης το 2ο και ο infomath υποστηρίζει το 1ο.
> Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις και των υπολοίπων που ασχοληθήκατε με το ζήτημα!



Μπερδεύτικα.


----------



## Infomath

Το ίδιο με τον Δημήτρη και τον Cynastros υποστηρίζω κι εγώ. Για την πρώτη δεκαετία του αιώνα δεν υπάρχει η φράση "η δεκαετία του 0"- "0's" ούτε στα ελληνικά ούτε σε άλλες γλώσσες. Γιαυτό την αναφέρουμε απλά σαν "πρώτη δεκαετία". Από την δεύτερη και μετά ισχύει "του 10"- 10's (2010-2019) κλπ.


----------



## mroma

infomath said:


> Το ίδιο με τον Δημήτρη και τον cynastros υποστηρίζω κι εγώ. Για την πρώτη δεκαετία του αιώνα δεν υπάρχει η φράση "η δεκαετία του 0"- "0's" ούτε στα ελληνικά ούτε σε άλλες γλώσσες. Γιαυτό την αναφέρουμε απλά σαν "πρώτη δεκαετία". Από την δεύτερη και μετά ισχύει "του 10"- 10's (2010-2019) κλπ.



Ωραία, τώρα το κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## apmoy70

Στο δημοτικό όταν μαθαίναμε πρόσθεση, πώς κάναμε τις πράξεις, θυμάστε; πχ πώς βγάζαμε το άθροισμα της πρόσθεσης 4+3; Λέγαμε, "κρατάω το τέσσερα και έχω 5, 6, 7, άρα 4+3=7". Άρα γιά να βρούμε τη δεκαετία πχ 1990-2000, λέμε, "κρατάω το 1990 και έχω 1991....", άρα η δεκαετία ξεκινάει από το xxx1, το επόμενο έτος του xxx0. Δεν ξέρω, έγινα κατανοητός;


----------



## cougr

apmoy70 said:


> Στο δημοτικό όταν μαθαίναμε πρόσθεση, πώς κάναμε τις πράξεις, θυμάστε; πχ πώς βγάζαμε το άθροισμα της πρόσθεσης 4+3; Λέγαμε, "κρατάω το τέσσερα και έχω 5, 6, 7, άρα 4+3=7". Άρα γιά να βρούμε τη δεκαετία πχ 1990-2000, λέμε, "κρατάω το 1990 και έχω 1991....", άρα η δεκαετία ξεκινάει από το xxx1, το επόμενο έτος του xxx0. Δεν ξέρω, έγινα κατανοητός;



Και εγώ με εσένα συμφωνώ apmoy70.


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Δυστυχώς πρέπει να κλείσω αυτή τη συζήτηση καθώς είναι αδύνατον να μην επεκταθούμε σε μη γλωσσικά ζητήματα (δείτε το προηγούμενό μου σημείωμα ως επιμελήτρια).
Το ερώτημα έχει άλλωστε απαντηθεί


----------

